# Bagseed -and-  M vs F plants



## naimitsukai (May 11, 2005)

I was wondering what is the best quality pot you can get from growing bagseed.

Also, how can you tell the difference from male and female plants.

peace


----------



## brainwreck (May 11, 2005)

you can get pretty good quality of bagseed, if it's female. A female can be recognized on her little hairs on every internode she starts to show when she flowers.

pic 1: female
pic 2: male

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 12, 2005)

is there anyway to tell when they are still in earlier stages? and male plants are more for hash? or do they also have some bud on them.

thanks


----------



## brainwreck (May 12, 2005)

a female usually has more leaves and branches. Males can be used for tincture or hash, but they don't produce buds, only the thc-crystals.

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai (May 24, 2005)

yep, looks like i have all females so far, like 5 not sure about other 7. Thanks alot man


----------



## brainwreck (May 25, 2005)

no thx m8, keep us updated 

greetz


----------



## joe blow (May 25, 2005)

males will usually be a good deal taller too.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

hmm i suppose ill factor that in when i check


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

While pre-flowers (in the pics above) can be an _indication_, it's not fool-proof.
Preflowers usually appear after 4--6 weeks, when the plant is sexually mature.
I've been growing pot for a looooong time, and I can't tell *for sure *until flowering begins, around late Aug. to early Sept. (in the northern hemisphere).
At this time, the males will grow "balls" (pollen sacs).  They will appear all over the plant and are very noticeable.  The males express sex before the females, which start to grow buds during week 3 of flowering.
Males can be processed to produce low-grade hash and/or happy butter.
Properly dried and cured, the leaves will also get you high when smoked, though not as much as buds, and it's a different type of high.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

cool ganjaguru, i have one plant there is really wierd, im not sure if its pot or not. its dark green with the cotydils(sp.?) , and 2 sets of leaves. i thought that i might be a male plant growing really slow so i put i t in a pot so in case it was it woundnt try to screw my females.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

You won't have to worry about pollination until Aug.
It takes approx. a week from when you *first* notice the balls before they open to release pollen.  Rip them up before this happens.


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

the pictures are _defintally_ male and female, AND in full flower, not pre-flowers. That said, I agree,  Pre-flowers can be very deceptive even to the experienced eye.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 28, 2005)

so my plants should be ready by the end of summer if i planted them around 4 20?


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

late september to late october for most areas


----------



## naimitsukai (May 29, 2005)

damn, was hoping to have it this summer. oh well


----------



## Other (Jun 28, 2005)

I planted seeds back in March or thereabout. About 6 good plants came up and I had to transplant them to a less visible area. All of them are 2ft tall and look healthy. There is nary a flower on these beauties so far and they are growing together in a confined area. Should I expect some flowers in Aug or Sept?  Should I check for male/female and separate? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 28, 2005)

I have never grown outside before. So I couldnt tell ya when to expect flowering. But yes get the males out of there as soon as you can tel the diffrence between the two. Unless you want seeds.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 29, 2005)

I've been growing for decades and it's been my experience that 60%--65% of seeds chosen at random will produce females (unless stressed).
The plants will be similar to the pot they came from.
If you take good care of them, the pot will be BETTER than the buds they came from, if they came from commercially-grown pot.


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 18, 2005)

is there a way to change a male plant to a female plant? if it is in early stages is it possible?


----------



## campbeas (Jul 18, 2005)

Adding a birth control pill to your water during germination is said to help feminize a seed.  But there may be other adverse effects that I don't know about.  So don't just jump right into that.


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 18, 2005)

~great pics!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 19, 2005)

You can change a female to a male or hermaphrodite, but males cannot be changed.
I'd recommend NOT using female hormones on anything you smoke.
Although you might like those 36 C's you sprout.
More fun in the shower.


----------



## campbeas (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah I've never done the estrogen thing.
But I've heard many people talk about it.

Hormones are dangerous to play around with if your dont' know what your doing.  You can easily **** up your body by changing the hormone production in your body so I don't actually recommend that you use any kind of chemicals including hormones on anything you plan to injest.


----------

